#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  > Game Discussion >  >  Twitter Insights on the Rising Discussion Around the NFL

## Bhavya

The National Football League (NFL) is the latest sport to return during the COVID-19 pandemic lay-off, and this week Twitter shared new insights on the rising Twitter discussion around the NFL and how marketers leverage it for their marketing advantage. Check out the detailed insights in the below graphic.

----------

